# Drug use; Health vs. Crime



## QC (Jan 17, 2008)

There will always be those who will take the risk to run drugs for the expected return. It has always been managed as a crime. If however, drug use is successfully explained to the "drug demographic" in terms of being a health issue, i.e.; this drug will harm you this way, this will lessen the demand for supply and use. This theory is currently bubbling under the surface and I believe has merit. Thoughts?


----------



## pardus (Jan 17, 2008)

Queens Cadet said:


> There will always be those who will take the risk to run drugs for the expected return. *It has always been managed as a crime*. If however, drug use is successfully explained to the "drug demographic" in terms of being a health issue, i.e.; this drug will harm you this way, this will lessen the demand for supply and use. This theory is currently bubbling under the surface and I believe has merit. Thoughts?



The highlighted sentence I don't think is right but dont have the mental energy to follow up at the moment lol

I do agree that what we are doing is ineffective and we need to try another tact to combat this, viewing it as a medical issue has strong merit IMO, not nessasarily exclusively.

Boon is a hardcore drug user from way back, we should get his input


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 17, 2008)

What was that about you being mental?  


And yes I heard Boon was looking for a new pipe buddy. ;)


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 17, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Boon is a hardcore drug user from way back, we should get his input


Uh..who is a hardcore drug user? :uhh::doh:


----------



## pardus (Jan 17, 2008)

Is hate a drug?  :uhh:


----------



## gryfen (Jan 17, 2008)

> in terms of being a health issue, i.e.; this drug will harm you this way,


Like it has for cigarettes?


----------



## WillBrink (Jan 22, 2008)

Queens Cadet said:


> There will always be those who will take the risk to run drugs for the expected return. It has always been managed as a crime.



The "war on drugs" has managed to fail at managing it.



Queens Cadet said:


> If however, drug use is successfully explained to the "drug demographic" in terms of being a health issue, i.e.; this drug will harm you this way, this will lessen the demand for supply and use. This theory is currently bubbling under the surface and I believe has merit. Thoughts?



As cigs or booz alone kill more people than all illigal drugs combined, the answer would have to be no.


----------

